# Ha anyone seen the pattern for this gorgeous bolero?



## Nowwhat (May 13, 2013)

http://make-handmade.com/2011/12/06/beautiful-lace-bolero-free-crochet-patterns/


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow I love it!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, that is so pretty; wish I crocheted that well!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

It is gorgeous, is the pattern on the website? I don't want to delve any further into the website because I keep getting odd popups.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

This one is Russian as far as I could find. There is one similar to it on Ravelry called "p.21 Lace Bolero." It states the pattern is in Japanese but is fully charted. It's a good substitute if you don't find this one.

I think the chart is the pattern, but I don't crochet, so I'm not sure. There must surely be more to it than just the chart???


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

The chart that is shown is your pattern


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

yarnawhile said:


> It is gorgeous, is the pattern on the website? I don't want to delve any further into the website because I keep getting odd popups.


The chart that is shown is the pattern


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Lolly.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's gorgeous. I think they meant the chart to be the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful. Hope you are able to get a copy of the pattern.


----------



## Nowwhat (May 13, 2013)

Thank you, I am doing a further search on Ravelry! I will let everyone know if I can find it!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

if any one can translate what is written in the chart maybe we can get the pattern. can't make out the email at the bottom.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Found this link. Lots of cute patterns.

http://jane-crochet.com/free-crochet-patterns/free-boleros-pattern/openwork-crochet-bolero-chocolate-color.html


----------



## Nowwhat (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to search. I really want this pattern for my daughter.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

dizzydean said:


> if any one can translate what is written in the chart maybe we can get the pattern. can't make out the email at the bottom.


I tried to enlarge the picture to get the writing at the bottom, but it is very blurred and also, I think it is in Russian or some language that uses the Cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, truly beautiful.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh; it's stunning!!


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

past said:


> Found this link. Lots of cute patterns.
> 
> http://jane-crochet.com/free-crochet-patterns/free-boleros-pattern/openwork-crochet-bolero-chocolate-color.html


I'm not great with computers. I tapped on Translate(up near my Toolbar) and it converted it to English. Best of luck with this as it is stunning!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Have you seen the "Crocheted Filigree Cardigan" by Debbie Stoller? It is on the Redheart Site and it is free. This pattern is similar to the one in your picture. AND, the whole pattern is written out, no charts!! Here is the link:

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/filigree-cardigan

Hope this pattern fits the bill.
Hannet


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Too bad I never learned to crochet


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

I did that too but inside the chart does not translate


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have that page with the crochet bolero saved on my computer. I have searched for it to. Just when I think I found a link it brings me to apps for games. I would like to do this if we ever get enough info maybe we can do a CAL.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

On the right side of this webpage...
http://jane-crochet.com/free-croche.../openwork-crochet-bolero-chocolate-color.html
it says "Visit my ETSY shop" so I went there and sent her a message inquiring about the pattern. Will let you know if I hear anything back.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/chart_crochet.html

Here is a chart for the crochet symbols.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Slidell411 said:


> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/chart_crochet.html
> 
> Here is a chart for the crochet symbols.


Thanks for that


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

It is a Japanese pattern from a Japanese crochet book. Japanese books have all charts and nothing written out. There is a great webpage to help one interpret Japanese charts here: http://dancingbarefoot.wordpress.com/japanese-pattern-tutorials/

Another one: http://whipup.net/2009/08/19/guide-to-reading-japanese-crochet-knitting-patterns/

This one has lots of links to excellent pages on knitting, crocheting, amigurumi, et cetera.

selectyarns.com was a distributer that carried lots of Japanese yarns and could match up the right yarn with a pattern, but today their website is coming up as one of those generic ones that happens when a domain isn't renewed on time. I hope they come back!

Charts are great for those of us who are visual learners because they teach us how to 'read' our stitches.

The hardest part about the Japanese patterns is that you have attach your measurements to the pattern, then work out what the gauge would be to get that size, and figure out how much yarn you'll need, and then go for it! A word of caution: most Japanese patterns are only charted in one size, usually a US XS or S, and they never have bust shaping.

If you are familiar with Doris Chan's books on top-down crocheting, those books will definitely help you figure out how to do shaping.

I had just bookmarked that pattern in the OP as I think it's the most beautiful bolero I've seen. I have tons of Japanese pattern books as well as American ones and love working from those patterns.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> The chart that is shown is your pattern


Yes, the chart is the pattern. I love crochet patterns done with charts. It's much easier.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Nowwhat (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for the link. It is for my daughter and I think that using this pattern and the chart from the Jane site, we may be able to work it out!! I appreciate all the help.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The bolero would be a beautiful accessory for Prom.


----------

